# Pink Camo dipping



## claxtonkiller (Aug 16, 2004)

Where can I get my wifes bow dipped in pink camo and how much would you expect it to cost?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Draper (Dec 14, 2009)

Try this place he does really good work.


http://watermagicimaging.com/Pricing.html


----------



## movinmtns (Mar 19, 2003)

*pink*

www.hiddenbydesign.com
Pink in camo or carbon fiber.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

claxtonkiller said:


> Where can I get my wifes bow dipped in pink camo and how much would you expect it to cost?
> 
> Thanks


You might want to check the other thread "pink products". A guy posted in there that he does dipping and posted some pics of some rifles that he has dipped in two different pink camo patterns. I am going to try to post the link. Hope this helps.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056547482&postcount=191


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I offer pink camo for dipping I offer 2 pink camo patterns and can also do others with a pink base color. The parts you are wanting dipped will impact the price my price for riser and limbs is 120.00 plus shipping .


----------



## Duckvilleduck (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pink*

Hi, My name is Ron from Duckville Imaging Check my website I did a few thing in pink camo.duckvilleimaging.com


----------

